# faire / donner la part belle



## f007

Hola de nuevo!!
alguien me puede decir lo que significa la expresión "faire la part belle à"?
La frase es "Cette présélection fait la part belle à de la musique populaire locale"
gracias...


----------



## FranParis

Dar mayor relevo, favorecer mas a una que a las otras...


----------



## f007

vale!! muchas gracias, me encaja perfectamente!!


----------



## GURB

Se podría decir también:
_En esta preselección, la música popular se lleva la mejor tajada._


----------



## Tina.Irun

GURB said:


> Se podría decir también:
> _En esta preselección, la música popular se lleva la mejor tajada._


 
o  se lleva  _la mejor parte   (_la part belle_)._

"fait la part belle à  de la musique populaire  locale"


----------



## totor

O *la parte del león*.


----------



## Marcelot

Otra idea: Esta preselección privilegia la música popular autóctona.


----------



## JUNIO

Hola,

¿Cómo podría traducir la expresión "font la part belle"? Estamos hablando de un campo de golf.

Contexto:
Les parcours font la part belle à la nature avec leurs forêts piégeuses, leurs étangs, rivières, leurs plaines vallonnées et offrent un équilibre parfait entre difficultés et plaisirs du jeu

¿Ofrecen la parte bella de la naturaleza O BIEN Resalzan la parte bella de la naturaleza?

Un saludo


----------



## Paquita

Se trata de darle  importancia en amplitud a la naturaleza = hay que tomar "part" en el sentido de "parte, zona" y "belle" es "grande", no escatiman en los medios para darle protagonismo


----------



## JUNIO

Entonces, "Resalzan la belleza de la naturaleza" iría bien. ¿NO?


----------



## Paquita

Si lo dices... pensaba que se pudiera jugar con protagonizar, protagonista...


----------



## luciavog

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola,
estoy traduciendo una entrevista y uno de los que "habla" le dice al otro:

"Attendez, attendez, ne me donnez pas si vite la part trop belle!"

No entiendo el significado de "donner la part trop belle".
Se me ocurre que puede significar dos cosas diferentes, dependiendo de la ironía de la frase.
Podría ser:
Espere, espere, no me dé la razón tan rápido.
o algo así como:
Espere, espere, no me diga tan rápidamente que estoy equivocado.

¿Alguien conoce la expresión?
Muchas gracias,

Lucia


----------



## Gévy

Hola:



> *2.* *a)* _Faire la part belle à qqn/qqc._ Avantager, faire une place de choix à. Synon. _donner, faire la partie belle*_. CNRTL


Dar la mejor parte, aventajar, favorecer...

No nos explicas por qué dice esto, ¿que pasó antes en la entrevista para que reaccionara así?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## luciavog

Entonces supongo que lo que quiere decir, aunque no sea estrictamente el sentido de la expresión, es que no le deja ganar tan rápido la discusión.

Porque en la réplica anterior, le habían dado la razón.
Muchas gracias,

Lucia


----------



## Temp

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
En un texto me he encontrado con "partie belle" no me suena a nada que tenga sentido y en los diccionarios que tengo no viene.
...la légitimité du régime repose sur une assise sociale extrêmement étroite faisant la partie belle à la haute noblesse, et au clergé...
merci d'avance!


----------



## toinon

Hola, 
Se usa _faire la part belle belle à qqn _y significa darle la ventaja a alguien.
En ese régimen, la nobleza desempeña un papel social importante. 
Me parece que el autor se equivocó y usó "partie" en vez de "part".
Ojalá te ayude.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

*** Gracias Juan Jacob

Y, en efecto, es part, no partie.
Saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> *** Gracias Juan Jacob
> 
> Y, en efecto, es part, no partie.
> Saludos.


No, no se trata de un error.


> CNRTL
> _Donner, faire la partie belle (à qqn), se  faire la partie belle._ Même  sens : Donner (à quelqu'un) des moyens, des chances de réussite.


Para mí no es exactamente lo mismo la _partie belle_ y la _part belle_ pero haría falta más contexto para encontrar una traducción adecuada.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## shiwa

¡Hola a todos!
en la siguiente frase, ¿cómo podría traducir esa expresión? Está hablando de unos consejos para la salud, y sé a qué se refiere, pero no hay manera de que caiga. Si me podéis ayudar, ¡os lo agradezco muchísimo!

"_faire la part belle_ aux légumes et aux fruits"


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No es muy literal, pero se me ocurren estas expresiones:

Darle el protagonismo a las frutas y verduras.
Ser generoso con ...

No estoy muy inspirada, lo siento.   A ver qué dicen los demás amigos. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- privilegie /a la fruta

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## shiwa

Eso me sirve, ¡gracias!


----------



## Miguel2

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour à tous, j'ai trouvé une expression nouvelle pour moi, soyez gentils 

Dans la Préface du Père Goriot, en effet, il prétend avoir imaginé son procedé...pour échapper aux reproches de ses lectrices: _il aurait fait au vice _la part trop belle. Afin de réduire à néant ces imputations d'immoralisme, il ne lancera qu'une seule pécheresse nouvellle dans la circulation livresque.

En el Prólogo de Papá Goriot, en realidad, él pretende haber imaginado su proceder... Para escapar de las críticas de las lectoras: _él hubiera descartado_ la parte más bella. Con el fin de no recibir ninguna imputación de inmoralismo, el sólo editará un nuevo pecado en la circulación literaria.

Merci en avance.


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
Peut-être en remettant la phrase "en ordre" :
il aurait fait la part trop belle au vice...


----------



## Miguel2

ça veut dire qu'il aurait voulu ranger la part trop belle/ que quiso acomodar, arreglar, retocar la parte más bella, n'est pas?


----------



## jprr

Habría dejado demasiado espacio al vicio - habría hecho una parte demasiado gorda para el vicio ...


----------



## Hamz

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour,
J'essaie de traduire cette phrase de Lévi-Strauss (Race et Culture) où il dit: "Il se pourrait cependant que, même ainsi, nous nous fassions la part trop belle en simplifiant à l'excès." D'après les dictionnaires, "faire la part belle à q'n" serait "conceder ventaja a alguien", mais je ne vois pas trop le sens de cette expression ici: "Podría ser, sin embargo, que, incluso así, nos estemos concediendo demasiada ventaja al simplificar en exceso". Quelqu'un voit une autre possibilité? Merci d'avance.
________
El texto: clic
La expresión de marras está en la tercera página
(Paquita-moderadora)


----------

